# Pregnant again with another miracle



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Right, I'll start the ball rolling .
Not got much time at the moment, so if you all let me know what your due date is, I'll do a list. 
Anyone else pg with their second (or third) after IF, please join!!

Looking forward to reading how you are all going, and please drop into the ttc thread anytime 

Suzy

Dixie - IUI - due 11 November 2006mber 2006 

Dopey Dinah - FET - due 22 November 2006 

kitty4 - natural conception - due 1st December 2006


----------



## Dopey-Dinah (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for starting this Suzy.

New baby is due on 22nd November.  This one is as a result of FET from the same batch as our DS.

Looking forward to seeing the old familiar names coming over one by one as the dreams are realised.

Debbie
xxx


----------



## Dixie (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi Suzy, 
our second miracle is due on the 11th of November.  This one was the result of our 6 IUI attempt which we were doing while saving for another ICSI attempt following our MC last year.  Sending loads of babydust  to everyone on the HFAM thread, hopefully soon we have tons of names on here.  
Love to all, Dixie


----------



## Dopey-Dinah (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi

Hope all you bumpy ladies are well and not suffering from too many symptoms.  

I have still got my all day sickness.    It comes in waves and has no real pattern.  i thought it was worse if I got hungry but sometimes it comes just after I've eaten so now I'm at a loss to faqthom it out.    Anyway, it should pass soon.    16 weeks last time so only a few to go (hopefully).

Everything else is ok.  I'm not nearly as pregnant looking this time as I was with DS.  By this stage last time, I was in matty trousers and my (.)(.) were enormous.  This time, I'm still in my normal jeans.  I have to admit though, by nightime I wish they were a size bigger but on the whole, not too bad.  

Have my booking in scan next week so hopefully we'll get a nice picture of babba.  Early ones just look like a blob.    Can't wait to see how big he's grown.  

Hope everyone is OK.

Love Debbie
XXXXX


----------



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi can you put me down?

Baby no 2 (conceived naturally though with a bit of help from agnus castus i reckon) due 1st Dec


----------



## Dopey-Dinah (Sep 27, 2004)

Congratulations Kitty  

hopefully once there are a few more of us, we'll get posting regularly.

Debbie


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Congratulations Kitty - I've put you down,

Love,

Suzy


----------

